# Low Maintenance Carpets



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wondering if their are any low maintenance carpeting plants? I have 3wpg and DIY Co2 so that's not a problem. I just don't have the $ right now to buy a bunch of ferts and substrates. Thanks.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Marsilea sp.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=313&category=genus&spec=Marsilea


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hc
glosso
hairgrass (kinda low maint but is very invasive)

maseliea
staurogaruine repens think i misspelled it


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys. My wife loves the way that the hairgrass looks. Might end up going w/ that. I guess I should've put it will be going in a 10g if that changes anything since it's not very tall.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

May I ask what HC is? I see HC a lot and am not sure what it stands for. Also, would glosso do fine in the same conditions but with 2.4wpg?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hemianthus callitrichoides. Can be seen here


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> May I ask what HC is? I see HC a lot and am not sure what it stands for. Also, would glosso do fine in the same conditions but with 2.4wpg?


Are you stalking me, lol?


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ohh they are dwarf baby tears! How did I not figure that out? I was actually going to attempt to carpet my 20 gallon with this! Thanks for soothing my mind a little bit.



PzykoSkillz said:


> Are you stalking me, lol?


Did I post in another one of your topics? I find myself wandering over all kinds of forums that interest me but I cant seem to settle on one. I've been staying on this one a lot lately. People seem to know A LOT more here than on other forums. I have little time on my hands in the day so my only forum and article surfing time is at night. I am trying to read as many posts as I can to help me perfect my 20 gallon planted tank. Its hard when I can only read at night when I'm 90% asleep! Sorry if I've posted on all of your topics. Not trying to hijack!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

cryptocoryne parva is also a nice low tech carpet. it is really slow growing, could take up to a year to fully carpet, depending on how much area you want to cover and how many plants you start with...


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

I have Sagittaria subulata, making a nice carpet in my 30 gal by mistake, i have no co2, use some ferts and my substrates is a beginners mistake of gravel and sand(replacing it soon with eco or AS). mine also seem to like to grow a small white flower from time to time witch is relay cool imo, but i read that can get bigger so maybe not your best bet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HC is not really low maintenance. It needs high light and CO2. The marsilea would work well. Also the Crypt parva. Both grow slowly, parva being the slowest, but that's what makes them low maintenance. You can hurry both up a little with root tabs (complete- meaning including macros and micros).

Mosses would also be a good candidate. You could attach them to screening or just lay on substrate. They would eventually get intertwined with substrate. They will also attach rocks eventually. There are many types so you could get interesting looks. The more you trim them the more they branch and thicken up.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

I always forget about Taiwan moss and Christmas moss. I just don't really want a java moss carpet. High light and Co2 is not really a problem, I guess. I just dont really want to have to dose ferts all the time. I guess I might end up having to do it though w/ high light and Co2. Mostly don't want something that will cover everything up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I'm afraid with high and CO2 you will have to dose ferts. It's the gas pedal. You could decrease your light and stay low tech... You can keep the mosses at bay. They are much easier to "tame" than HC or any of your high tech plants. The thing is that any foreground plant that you want to "fill in" will do just that. So... the slower they grow the easier they are to keep in check.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks again, Tex Gal. I'm gonna try some HC or something w/ homemade root tabs and see how that goes.


----------

